# Dominant Te or Dominant Ne?



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

When I was young, I always wanted to be the best at whatever I did. Every year at school, I chose a subject to throw myself at and master that year. I really enjoyed being the expert in the class of whatever subject I was into at the time. I was always really competitive from the start. I made plans for quite a few projects that I was interested in but I never really made any 40 year plans until I was around 12. 

I don't really recall the past much. I don't really think about the past ever. I just learn what I have to from my experiences and then I'm done. Regarding the present, I scan for opportunities to further my goals, otherwise, I don't really care. I always want to know where I'm going in the long run. I live for 40 year plans. 

I'm constantly daydreaming and having fantasies of the distant future. When I was younger, I really longed for the day I would become an adult. I thought a lot about what I would be naming my kids, how my husband would be like, and what career I'd be involved in and how life would play out. 

I had trouble a lot putting my plans into action because I was never realistic enough and I always forgot about the little details. I always feel like an unfinished project, like things could be better and I could be better. I've always wanted to fit my ideal of perfection even if it might not be possible to most people. I find reality somewhat limiting so I ignore it my perception of it to some degree. 

I have trouble making decisions but I always want to make a decision right away. I hate people who answer questions with "maybe," or "ask me later," I need to know right now. I can't make decisions too fast though because there are so many ways a situation can play out and it overwhelms me while causing me a lot of stress. I change my mind a lot regarding decisions but I want to make decisions immediately. 

So dominant Te or dominant Ne?


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like Te to me.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

It's hard to confuse the two since they're so different, but it sounds like Te to me, too.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

You're an ENTJ, sister. Love it. I personally would love to be one, but I love being an ISTP too.

You got the whole formula, Sweetheart: Te-Ni-Se-Fi. I remember your topic in the "What's my personality type?" section and can remember you talking about your longterm plans. That does not sound Ne one bit. Ne is "externally" focused and therefore will focus more on the immediate rather than the future. Just ask an INTP or ENTP. They will tell you that they hate your way of thinking. It's not that it is wrong, but rather that it drains the hell out of them.

Your Te and Se are the functions that drive you to control your environment and be competitive about it. You are a natural leader for that reason and don't say, "No I'm not," because you are.

Plus, you are an iNTellectual. You are going to be naturally inclined to academic pursuits. I am only interested in what will apply to my life, even though knowing some other information can be quite interesting.

To further the Te side, I bet you have been looking at this forum quite constantly to hear an answer. If you are busy, then you at least try to sneak a peak at this topic. Don't lie. I know you are.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> You're an ENTJ, sister. Love it. I personally would love to be one, but I love being an ISTP too.
> 
> You got the whole formula, Sweetheart: Te-Ni-Se-Fi. I remember your topic in the "What's my personality type?" section and can remember you talking about your longterm plans. That does not sound Ne one bit. Ne is "externally" focused and therefore will focus more on the immediate rather than the future. Just ask an INTP or ENTP. They will tell you that they hate your way of thinking. It's not that it is wrong, but rather that it drains the hell out of them.
> 
> ...


I was honestly torn because a lot of people seemed to think I was either an ENFP while I thought I preferred Te over Fi and Ne. Niice, how's dominant Ti like? The descriptions of it have always confounded me. 

How does Ne deal with the future? Hmm I see. 

I'm fairly good at delegating tasks to people but a lot of times I come off as pushy and impatient because I like getting things done right away. I care about using information to further my goals though I do like reading about random topics for the fun of it. I think of learning things as productive and I've actually never found a nonfiction book boring. 

How did you know? Not going to lie, that's exactly what I've been doing these past hours lol.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

If you have to ask about what dominant Ti is like, then it's probably fairly low for you, usage-wise. Then again, neither of your types are generally strong in Ti, so it's hardly definitive. That said, I get a strong Te vibe from you.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Based off the OP, it sounds ENTJ.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I was honestly torn because a lot of people seemed to think I was either an ENFP while I thought I preferred Te over Fi and Ne. Niice, how's dominant Ti like? The descriptions of it have always confounded me.


It is a great tool. I have always been able to see the basic principles and reasons behind things, therefore bringing me to believe that I am an intuitive (that is when I first started learning about MBTI). However, I realized that is just my Ti and Ni at work. Ti, especially coupled with Ni, give me the ability to understand the basic workings of a system without prior instruction. I just simply incorporate previously learned material, whether it be scientific or other, and apply it to understand the overall concept of a subject. Also, once I am hooked on a subject, intellectual or other, I usually learn all of the odds and ends of it until I have mastered it.



NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> How does Ne deal with the future? Hmm I see.


I don't know if you actually see it or not. Ne is an extroverted perceiving function, meaning that it focuses on the external rather than the internal. External functions will focus on more subjects with a more understanding whereas internal functions will focus on fewer subjects, but with deeper understanding. That does not mean that someone who uses Ne cannot grasp the depth of a subject as far as someone with Ni can, but rather that the Ni user has a greater drive in energy to dive further into the same subject. In addition, other functions help to drive that further understanding.



NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I'm fairly good at delegating tasks to people but a lot of times I come off as pushy and impatient because I like getting things done right away. I care about using information to further my goals though I do like reading about random topics for the fun of it. I think of learning things as productive and I've actually never found a nonfiction book boring.


That is similar to myself in regards to my Ti and Se. Ti is about understanding the details of a few ideas and when people in a meeting are trying to bounce from idea to idea, it just drives me nuts. That is why I try to stay off committees at my job. I hate meetings that aren't straightforward. I need productivity. My Se furthers that by wanting to get something done right here and right now. I don't like to waste too much time, even though I have no problem with discussing the details as necessary.

Your need to get things done and ability to delegate comes from your Te. Te is all about organizing your external environment, even though I share similar sentiments as ISTP's tend to dislike wasting anything.



NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> How did you know? Not going to lie, that's exactly what I've been doing these past hours lol.


You said so in your first post:



NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I need to know right now.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> It is a great tool. I have always been able to see the basic principles and reasons behind things, therefore bringing me to believe that I am an intuitive (that is when I first started learning about MBTI). However, I realized that is just my Ti and Ni at work. Ti, especially coupled with Ni, give me the ability to understand the basic workings of a system without prior instruction. I just simply incorporate previously learned material, whether it be scientific or other, and apply it to understand the overall concept of a subject. Also, once I am hooked on a subject, intellectual or other, I usually learn all of the odds and ends of it until I have mastered it.


Could you give me an example?




> I don't know if you actually see it or not. Ne is an extroverted perceiving function, meaning that it focuses on the external rather than the internal. External functions will focus on more subjects with a more understanding whereas internal functions will focus on fewer subjects, but with deeper understanding. That does not mean that someone who uses Ne cannot grasp the depth of a subject as far as someone with Ni can, but rather that the Ni user has a greater drive in energy to dive further into the same subject. In addition, other functions help to drive that further understanding.


So Ne would focus on breadth? I see how that would work. 




> That is similar to myself in regards to my Ti and Se. Ti is about understanding the details of a few ideas and when people in a meeting are trying to bounce from idea to idea, it just drives me nuts. That is why I try to stay off committees at my job. I hate meetings that aren't straightforward. I need productivity. My Se furthers that by wanting to get something done right here and right now. I don't like to waste too much time, even though I have no problem with discussing the details as necessary.


Same here, I hate it when things like meetings aren't focused on solving a problem or trying to accomplish something. What's the purpose of this? Aren't we wasting time? I'm fine with planning for a long period of time but after a while, I have to actually do something.



> Your need to get things done and ability to delegate comes from your Te. Te is all about organizing your external environment, even though I share similar sentiments as ISTP's tend to dislike wasting anything.


I see.



> You said so in your first post:


Haha yeaaah, I guess it was pretty obvious.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

kasthu said:


> If you have to ask about what dominant Ti is like, then it's probably fairly low for you, usage-wise. Then again, neither of your types are generally strong in Ti, so it's hardly definitive. That said, I get a strong Te vibe from you.


It definitely is one of my less used functions. So I'm definitely an ENTJ.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

@*Tru7h *So that's why ISTP's hate studying with me. P.S. Need help learning to use that NI? 

As for the Op, that sounds a lot like Te+Ni. I can relate a bit to the post.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep, the parts you are confusing with Ne are Ni.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I am really dead tired right now and about to go to bed, but I will give you an example of Ti and Ni at work.

I was in the kitchen yesterday morning when I thought about how a toaster works. The following is similar to how my thought process works. Sorry if it looks ugly, but I am just going to let my mind ramble here:

The purpose of a toaster is to toast bread or other grain products. By principle, it is actually used to heat up an object, but which is generally accepted as bread. Of course, thinking of other objects that could be placed within so said toaster could have ill effects and may possibly damage the toaster as the reaction of the heating component to the object inserted into the toaster could have ill effects depending on the nature of that object. These so said "reactions" would need further research for support. Obviously, in order to heat these objects, the toaster needs a source of heat. Now, heat at its core is generated by the rapid movement of molecules, which explains the transformation of an object from solid to liquid and then to a gas. This energy is gathered from the rapid movement of electrons through the power cord inserted into the electrical wiring found within most artificial structures which in turn is connected to a larger interconnected system of transformers and other components associated with the movement of electricity. Now in theory, these electrons rapidly move through the toaster through several literal wires to create heat which in turn may be transferred to metal plates that conduct that heat and expel that heat unto the object inserted into the toaster.

Now I can go possibly further, but that is just some of the inner processes I go through. This is only coming from rationalization and a high school education in the sciences. Therefore, I can very well prove to be incorrect in my assessment.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

The Te is strong with this one. *exhales through mask*


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> @*Tru7h *So that's why ISTP's hate studying with me. P.S. Need help learning to use that NI?
> 
> As for the Op, that sounds a lot like Te+Ni. I can relate a bit to the post.


I don't mind speculating on intellectual debate every now and then. I have a highly intellectual co-worker that I have discussed philosophical, intellectual, and contemporary issues with before and enjoyed. I like hearing another person's perspective and understand even further that we all evolve our ways of thinking and reasoning through our experiences and the knowledge that we have gained. Let us not forget to mention that the way that knowledge is projected by the conveyor of that knowledge also affects our judgements.

But yes, I hate it when people continue on a dead end or on an irrelevant topic. For example, when I was on a committee last year at my job, the others in the group began talking about their personal lives or repeating what had already been said, trying to force their point in the meeting. It is highly irritating and as much as an easygoing guy as I am, I would have to interrupt and ask for us to move on, which I hated because it made me seem like a hardcase an irritable non-fun dude. To me, it is unacceptable to keep wasting time during a meeting when we are being paid for it. When we are at work or school, it is work first and play later.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> I am really dead tired right now and about to go to bed, but I will give you an example of Ti and Ni at work.
> 
> I was in the kitchen yesterday morning when I thought about how a toaster works. The following is similar to how my thought process works. Sorry if it looks ugly, but I am just going to let my mind ramble here:
> 
> ...


That sounds really fascinating. Does that apply to what you do to solve problems?


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Spades said:


> Yep, the parts you are confusing with Ne are Ni.


I see, which parts of my post showed Ni?


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> That sounds really fascinating. Does that apply to what you do to solve problems?


I incorporate here and there, but mostly I am focusing on the immediate data, how it all weaves together, and use previous experience to solve my problems.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> I incorporate here and there, but mostly I am focusing on the immediate data, how it all weaves together, and use previous experience to solve my problems.


Interesting, what kind of immediate data?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I see, which parts of my post showed Ni?





NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I always want to know where I'm going in the long run. I live for 40 year plans.





NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I'm constantly daydreaming and having fantasies of the distant future. When I was younger, I really longed for the day I would become an adult. I thought a lot about what I would be naming my kids, how my husband would be like, and what career I'd be involved in and how life would play out.





NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I had trouble a lot putting my plans into action because I was never realistic enough and I always forgot about the little details. I always feel like an unfinished project, like things could be better and I could be better.





NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I have trouble making decisions but *I always want to make a decision right away*. I hate people who answer questions with "maybe," or "ask me later," I need to know right now. I can't make decisions too fast though because there are so many ways a situation can play out and it overwhelms me while causing me a lot of stress. I change my mind a lot regarding decisions *but I want to make decisions immediately*.


This last part may be confused with Ne, but neither Ni or Ne "make decisions", that's in the realm of the judging functions. This part indicates T/F-dom, most likely Te, with Ni being flexible to change.


@_Tru7h_, your explanation in Post #13 doesn't contain a drop of Ni. It's pure Ti-Se, and a good example of it at that. You are taking the way a physical object works and describing it using a scientific framework. There are no further speculations on the toaster beyond what's empirical or logical.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Spades said:


> This last part may be confused with Ne, but neither Ni or Ne "make decisions", that's in the realm of the judging functions. This part indicates T/F-dom, most likely Te, with Ni being flexible to change.
> 
> 
> @_Tru7h_, your explanation in Post #13 doesn't contain a drop of Ni. It's pure Ti-Se, and a good example of it at that. You are taking the way a physical object works and describing it using a scientific framework. There are no further speculations on the toaster beyond what's empirical or logical.


Thanks!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> When I was young, I always wanted to be the best at whatever I did. Every year at school, I chose a subject to throw myself at and master that year. I really enjoyed being the expert in the class of whatever subject I was into at the time. I was always really competitive from the start. I made plans for quite a few projects that I was interested in but I never really made any 40 year plans until I was around 12.
> 
> I don't really recall the past much. I don't really think about the past ever. I just learn what I have to from my experiences and then I'm done. Regarding the present, I scan for opportunities to further my goals, otherwise, I don't really care. I always want to know where I'm going in the long run. I live for 40 year plans.
> 
> ...


Seems more like dominant Te than anything.
40 year plans and focusing on the long run? I like your style. 

Well Ms. ENTJ (if you are one that is), develop that tertiary Se of yours a bit and maybe a lot of your goals can be actualized. Sometimes to make things work, you have to make due with what you've been given despite reality's limitations.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, did you really plan 40 years ahead at age 12?
Not judging, I'm genuinely curious. I mean, how does one do that? Is it all detailed and layed out? Or rather vague and goal oriented? Superman style fist forward smacking aside all obstacles? Or careful planning on what when, exactly how, where, whom etc etc?

All I did back at age 12 was imagining my manly beard lol (didn't turned out like that though, I have rather less beard hair ^.^)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

DubLeWoble said:


> Wow, did you really plan 40 years ahead at age 12?
> Not judging, I'm genuinely curious. I mean, how does one do that? Is it all detailed and layed out? Or rather vague and goal oriented? Superman style fist forward smacking aside all obstacles? Or careful planning on what when, exactly how, where, whom etc etc?
> 
> All I did back at age 12 was imagining my manly beard lol (didn't turned out like that though, I have rather less beard hair ^.^)


Lol it's easy. When you have an active imagination and a little ambition, you'd be surprised how far you could get in formulating such plans. I've been constructing what I call my "master life plan" since I was around 12 as well. Now that I'm a bit older I have more focus and direction. I wanted to do _everything_.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Pax Diabolo said:


> Lol it's easy. When you have an active imagination and a little ambition, you'd be surprised how far you could get in formulating such plans. I've been constructing what I call my "master life plan" since I was around 12 as well. Now that I'm a bit older I have more focus and direction. I wanted to do _everything_.


Yup, exactly. How's your master life plan like? Yeah, same here currently, I'm trying to focus on 5 year plans currently to achieve larger 40 year plans but I do have around 10 planning journals dedicated to exactly what I want out of life.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

DubLeWoble said:


> Wow, did you really plan 40 years ahead at age 12?
> Not judging, I'm genuinely curious. I mean, how does one do that? Is it all detailed and layed out? Or rather vague and goal oriented? Superman style fist forward smacking aside all obstacles? Or careful planning on what when, exactly how, where, whom etc etc?
> 
> All I did back at age 12 was imagining my manly beard lol (didn't turned out like that though, I have rather less beard hair ^.^)


Yeah, I was so excited about the future and my adult life, that I wanted to plan everything out to have things to look forward to. Most of what I planned is pretty detailed and careful although some parts are vague. Lol, that's awesome.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

One thing that confuses me though is my high Fi on tests. I do have a very strong moral code and I depend on that a lot. But then my Te's definitely stronger.


----------

